# Nikon D70 Exposure metering



## Landy63 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi I have just purchased a second hand Nikon D70 which I think is a lovely camera to use with lots of good features but the only problem I am having is that all the pictures are under exposed and I have to adjust them in the software does anyone else have the same problem or am I doing something wrong.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

The first question...is the exposure compensation set to something negative?  Simple thing but it's the first thing to check.

Also...what is telling you the shots are underexposed?  Is your monitor calibrated?  Maybe you monitor is making it look like your shots are underexposed when they are not.  Does the histogram show that they are underexposed?

I'm not certain about this, but I've heard people say that digital cameras are calibrated to slightly underexpose because it's easier to recover shadows that it is to recover blown highlights.

It could even be a malfunction somewhere.  The lens aperture, the shutter or even the meter itself.


----------



## Landy63 (Jul 13, 2006)

I cant find any way of checking whether the exp. comp is set to something negative there is nothing in the handbook about it, 

The Histogram is telling me the shot is underexposed also ojn the monitor.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 13, 2006)

In your viewfinder (and possibly on the top display (I don't know, I shoot with Canon)) there should be a meter line...or scale.  It should have '0' in the middle and 1...2...3 on either side.  If the indicator is not in the middle (when in any of the auto modes) then the exposure compensation is not set to zero.

It should also tell you in the EXIF data (image info) if there has been any exposure compensation.

There are a lot of people here who do have the D70...hopefully one of them will be here soon to help you out with camera specifics.

Another question...can you show us some examples?  Are we talking about photos with flash?  It there a back-lit situation?  It may be not be a problem with the camera...but a problem with your metering technique.


----------



## dsp921 (Jul 14, 2006)

Landy63 said:
			
		

> I cant find any way of checking whether the exp. comp is set to something negative there is nothing in the handbook about it,
> 
> The Histogram is telling me the shot is underexposed also ojn the monitor.
> Thanks for your help


Look at your top LCD control panel, if there is a square that is divided diagonally and has a "+" and a "-" in it then you have exposure compensation dialed in.  See the control panel diagram at the front of the user manual, page 7
Go to page 86 of your manual to read about the exposure compensation button.


----------

